# Looking for CA18DET info



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

I am looking for any info that people can provide me on the CA18DET...stock boost pressures...maximum safe boost on stock internals...internal specs, ease of tuning, etc...any more info than what I have(I believe the stock hp is 175 flywheel...that's about all I know)

thanks


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the search button owns you


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

I searched...the only thing I came up with searching for CA18DET was a bunch of threads where people suggested it as an alternate to the SR20DET...didn't get any answers to any of those questions. maybe I should generalize the search...or maybe you should be less of an ass...but I did search...and didn't find anything I was looking for...so I posted.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

did you search the web? go try that. the information is there. go find it. i did.


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

if you know the info...why not help a fellow nissan person out man...that is the whole point of forums I thought...borrowing other peoples knowledge on things that you might not know...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

shut up noob!!! 

we had hundreds of ppl like you come by.. and at first, we were nice and gave them info. but now, we've been here a while and basically, we're sick of ppl like you  don't take this personally, we tell everybody to search, to read the stickies, and call them noobs


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

meh...fucked if I care...I have been on this board for a while...but I don't post much...I drove an 03 spec V up until last week but really couldn't find much useful information on here about em...so I just tried to keep up on some of the stuff on here...now I am looking at importing a RHD S13 silvia from japan that is powered by a CA18DET...and was just trying to find some more info before I got into something that I had no idea on the inner workings of...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Go4Long said:


> now I am looking at importing a RHD S13 silvia from japan that is powered by a CA18DET...


you and every other person in Canada


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

yup...government legislation states that any car over 15 years old to the build month can be legally imported without any federalization...so...wouldn't you want to get down on that?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i know that law and i dont care about it. that is for the people that are too lazy to build their own car. if you were talking an R32 GT-R, then i would help you.


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

the other car I am looking at right now is an RB20DET powered skyline GTS-T type M...it becomes available in april...then sometime late in the year I am hoping to have enough saved up to look into a GT-R


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> CA18DET info: iron block, internals have been known to hold close to 500whp, then the pistons begin to melt down. stock turbo is a T25 that isnt too great. good upgrade would be a S15 T28 BB turbo. has a timing belt rather than chain. stock rev limiter is set to 7700, but valve float doesnt hit til around 8700 so you could safely run your stock engine to 8500rpm, altho i dont recommend it. front clip prices have shot up because of popularity now. clips run around 1800 plus shipping these days, and you can get motorsets for around 14-1500.


My noob question 

And for any other question PM *boost_boy*
That is where the search button takes you my friend :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

guys... can we NOT be dicks... he's got a point... yes he searched. he might have not searched thoroughly enough, but the point of a forum is to help people, not flame everyone that comes in.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you forget wut sectoin ur in 

 i'd help you out. but i don't kno anything about 240 i'm just pretending i have one just to make friends online (shhhh don't tell)


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you forget wut sectoin ur in
> 
> i'd help you out. but i don't kno anything about 240 i'm just pretending i have one just to make friends online (shhhh don't tell)



i knew it! you really own a kia with a 240sx emblem on it dont you!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nah hes got the GTR symbols from autozone...saving up for the hubcap spinners hehe j/p j/p


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Go4Long said:


> I am looking for any info that people can provide me on the CA18DET...stock boost pressures...maximum safe boost on stock internals...internal specs, ease of tuning, etc...any more info than what I have(I believe the stock hp is 175 flywheel...that's about all I know)
> 
> thanks


Direct fire ignition
Twin cam 16 valve cross flow head
Mini-butterfly plate
Spark plug mounted coils
Compression is 8.5:1
Single Piston front and rear brakes
4x114.4 stud pattern
370cc injector size

7psi stock wastegated boost
12psi max on stock cooler
No BOV fitted factory
Garrett T25 turbo (not even T25G) 0.48 compressor
130Kw(175BHp)@6400rpm (flywheel)
[email protected] (225Nm)

Expect less power from a stock 89 CA

Gear ratios:
3.321/3.027
1.902/2.057
1.308/1.0
1.000/0.694
0.838/-

Good upgrades:
S15 T28 turbo
Front mount intercooler
3" turbo back exhaust
Bleed valve or EBC

This will get you to around 240rwhp @ 15-17psi


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> i knew it! you really own a kia with a 240sx emblem on it dont you!


 i can't even afford an emblem


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

did you scratch one in the paint with your keys?


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> i knew it! you really own a kia with a 240sx emblem on it dont you!


 hahah, that is the way to get friends


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> did you scratch one in the paint with your keys?


tried too... didn't work


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

thanks joel...that was exactly what I was looking for :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No problem... took a while didnt it?


----------

